# Lillington, NC - neutered male b/t



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

Name: pen 1
Breed: german Shepherd
Age:
Sex: Male neutered 
Contact Us
Harnett County Animal Control
Physical address:
1100 McKay Place
Lillington, NC 27546
Mailing address:
1137 East Cornelius Harnett Blvd.
Lillington N.C. 27546
Phone: (910)-814 3926 or (910)-814-2952
Fax: (910)-814-0438
Email: [email protected]


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

He looks young!

http://www.harnettanimalcontrol.com/


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdManiaHe looks young!


The shelter thinks he's about a year old. Not much other info, he was picked up as a stray.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

No longer listed

??


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I just looked and he is not there. Actually appears to be less animals than there was the other day on their site.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Someone probably pulled him or adopted -fingers crossed. What I can tell you about this shelter is that it is SUPER EASY to grab a dog from this shelter. I think it is $20 or something like that - no vetting whatsoever... this shelter is close to Raleigh and there are normally transports from Raleigh to this shelter and back -many local rescues and do gooders often grab these animals before they are youthed and transport back to Raleigh. Many of the animals are then posted on craigslist. Anyway, I have a good feeling he made it out.  This is a TINY shelter and they don't get lots of dogs which is why most end up making it out alive.


----------

